# Witch and cauldron



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is the other witch that will go with my witch scene. She was only about 2 1/2 feet tall befor. I built her a frame and now she is full size. The cauldron is ran with a shiatsu messager.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, she must have powerful magic if she can stir that pot without even holding the stick

I like her looks. The bird and necklace add to her witchy appeal as well.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work shes good and creepy


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great take on the cauldron creep, very well done!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I like her and the cauldron isn't bad either! lol Great job. Continue to think about a small group of witches for the side yard....probably not this season though but could be a great off season build.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great witch, nice and creepy looking. Cauldron looks great as well!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

They are both awesome! Great work.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats Bitchin! I love the crow on the stick, nice touch. Mind if I steal that?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Amazing! Love the old Crone, and the bird!!! The skull staff stirring her cauldron on its own is awesome! You need a cackling voice in the background.


----------

